# Warming up the 3D Printer



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Decided to kick off a new project this year. I'll be adding more detail as it develops... or I should say 'prints'. But here are a couple of teasers for now:



Some inspiration -

http://oldfashionhalloween.blogspot.com/2014/09/beistle-lantern-making-tutorial.html

http://www.vintagehalloween.com/bl17witchlant.jpg

https://www.vintagebeistle.com/store/p/54-Halloween-Silhouette-Tabletop-Standup.aspx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the vintage look you're going for. How long does it take to print something that size?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks - I've 're' discovered Beistle vintage Halloween cut-outs over the past few years. I never remembered/knew the brand from childhood, but for many years as a kid, our Halloween decorations were several of their cardboard cutouts scotch taped to the front windows of the house.

This specific print - it's about 6-1/2" x 11" x 1/16" thick - about 4h 45m to print. 
That is a bit deceiving on a couple of factors:

Generally, 3D prints are a lot of 'volume' (ie a box or sphere) with walls, but no real 'insides', but this print is almost solid, so a lot of 'printing' even though only 1/16" thick.

Also, this is sort of 'set it and forget it' time. I usually load up the print, watch for a few minutes to make sure everything starts off correctly, then go do other things or let it run through the night and wake up to new parts!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bit of additional progress...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are fabulous!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK - moving into the "2.5th" dimension... printing a few parts with some actual Z height.

...and a change of printer filament. I ran out of 'black'. The yellow/tan is wood filled PLA which seems to be a bit easier to work with and sand, but does have a bit rougher surface finish. That shouldn't be a big deal here as this will be the typical old/rusty/antiquey Halloween prop.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

And with some more prints finishing up overnight, time to go full 3D now.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy cow Corey! That is so awesome! I have a Printer, but never tried the wood PLA, it looks way good. Seeing this gave me the idea of trying some custom gobos with the printer. With normal lights they would melt easily, but with the newer LED lighting they may work quite well. At any rate really liking the lantern.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are fabulous! I bet it brings back your treasured memories like a splash in the face! I would love to have a 3D printer to print copies of Halloween costumes I had as a child...if I could ever get my hands on those old Collegeville masks.!!! Kudos on your cut outs...they are so very cool!

(you should try selling some of those, the witch, and ghost, and cat....well.... ALL are so wicked cool. I love that kind of thing)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! It's out drying from a good coat of 'rust' right now. Hopefully a few more pics soon!

Batbuddy - These, or any other silhouette could make a neat gobo. As you mention, the plastic probably wouldn't work with the heat from a very large incandescent bulb, but a LED should make a nice point-source for some decent projection. Plus for a spooky effect, you probably wouldn't need it to be blindingly bright.

Pumpkin5 - No plans to sell, these are basically just conversions of the Beistle designs, so don't want any copyright issues! but I might put the files on thingiverse.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking Good.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK - finally got a few photos of this project 'finished'...

Couple of the character silhouettes:










Reverse side:










In the graveyard on Halloween:










Quick video - sorry my camera is going crazy with the flickering and darkness!


__
https://flic.kr/p/49000761938


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

